# should pre-op code V72.82 be primary?



## jhouck (Nov 6, 2012)

patient is being seen by pulmonologist for surgery clearance, Should the pre-op code V72.82 be the first ICD 9 code listed?

I'm confused by the guidelines because:

ICD 9 CM Section I.C.18.b
 states: "that V codes may be used as either a 1st listed code (inpatient setting) or secondary code, depending on the circumstance?
refer to ICD 9 CM Section I.C.18.e

states The list of V codes below may only be reported as the principal, except when there are multiple encounters on the same day, etc..... the V72.82 is not listed as being an acceptable 
again refers you to Section II.C which doesn't make sense either 

thank you


----------



## dclark7 (Nov 7, 2012)

Section IV.N states " For patients receiving preoperative evaluation only, sequence first a code from category V72.8, Other specified examinations, to describe the pre-op consultations. Assign a code for the conditon to describe the reason for the surgery as an additional diagnosis. Code also any findings related to the pre-op consultation."


----------



## jhouck (Nov 7, 2012)

thank you D. Clark


----------

